

E-Commerce Start-up Launch Guide - adzeds

Does anyone know where you can find a guide to launching a new E-commerce website and driving sales straight from the start?<p>I am not looking for a guide to building a site, but what to do for an awesome launch.. Traffic etc.
======
caw
I think ecommercefuel has some information on this. The owner of the blog is
around on HN. It mostly focuses on drop shipping, though some of the
information may be applicable.

------
dotcoma
On Shopify's website?

